# Cigars



## Honeyblunt (Mar 11, 2014)

Anyone else enjoy cigars here? If so, favorite smokes and whatnot. Here are mine and if you smoke hookah go ahead and post. I mess wit a lil hookah as well.

LFD Chapter One

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story

Drew Estates Java Or Tabak




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 11, 2014)

I used to smoke cigars but since my kids were born I have moved away from it. Every now and then I'll have one but over the past 12 years I have probably only had a handful. My favorite were the Romeo Y Julieta cigars.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## warmuthj (Mar 11, 2014)

I enjoy LA Gloria Cubana series R maduro.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 11, 2014)

I may smoke 3 or 4 cigars a year. My favorite are Padrons. Nice, smooth, but expensive.

The BEST cigar I ever had was while I was visiting Havana, Cuba. I have had Cuban cigars before, but I found out, They do not travel well.


----------



## Elmer (Mar 11, 2014)

I am an ex cigarette smoker,who occasionally smoked cigars while golfing.
I quit cigarettes back on 5/22/06 and it took me a long time to get back into cigars.
Now I only smoke when I am golfing, which is about the only time I have to smoke cigars, since my golfing buddies smoke as well.

I have been enjoying 
Camacho Connecticut. either medium or Robusto!
They are just in my price range $6 to $7 a peice.
But I am just starting to look into buying some samplers, this way I can buy some decent cigars inexpensively!

If any has any recommendations, I am game!


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 11, 2014)

I smoked cigarettes for a decade or so (quit when I got preggers with the kids). 
But I loved my pipe when I was relaxing with friends! I'm talking tobacco here people. A little bit of Borkum Riff and I was in heaven.


----------



## jwilliamson1001 (Mar 11, 2014)

I enjoy Swishers cigarillos. Once is a great while i try a more expensive cigar but never the same twice. Sweets are my favorites


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 11, 2014)

I sometimes enjoying a part of a cigar, but I do not really like the part where I wake up in the middle of the night and everything smells and taste like campfire.


----------



## jwilliamson1001 (Mar 11, 2014)

seth8530 said:


> I sometimes enjoying a part of a cigar, but I do not really like the part where I wake up in the middle of the night and everything smells and taste like campfire.



That's why you drink some wine when you smoke ;-) but seriously drink some Gatorade or tea while you smoke. Also cinnamon toothpaste stops that taste.


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 11, 2014)

jwilliamson1001 said:


> That's why you drink some wine when you smoke ;-) but seriously drink some Gatorade or tea while you smoke. Also cinnamon toothpaste stops that taste.



Lol, I think part of the issue might be that I only smoke when I drink a bit much. Thus the feeling of waking up in the middle of the night feeling unhappy followed up by this rather intrusive camp fire that exist in my lungs.


----------



## jwilliamson1001 (Mar 11, 2014)

seth8530 said:


> Lol, I think part of the issue might be that I only smoke when I drink a bit much. Thus the feeling of waking up in the middle of the night feeling unhappy followed up by this rather intrusive camp fire that exist in my lungs.



True that sir  i smoke maybe once a week anyway. And have to keep hydrated. I am 5'10" with a 36" waist yet i weigh over 220lbs. So i never have the campfire experience because i drink so much liquids.


----------



## millwright01 (Mar 12, 2014)

I enjoy about 20 cigars or so a year. It depends on my travels what kind. I have been going to Cuba in the winter lately and try to keep a supply of Montecristo #2 and Partagas. My all time favorites though are from the Dominican Republic . For me there is nothing better than good wine (Port especially) and an Ashton Classic Monarch or on a special occasion a VSG rubusto. I find if I smoke the Classic that the next day I can't even tell I have smoked a cigar it is so mild and smooth.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 12, 2014)

I smoke about 1 or 2 cigars a month and almost always try different ones, except for the week my wife and I spend up in Minnesota by a lake in August. There I smoke, at least one Churchill (or larger ring size), as long as I can find them. It is just to keep the skeeters away and it always works.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 13, 2014)

Like wine, I know nothing about cigars but I manage to smoke 2-3 a year. I have a friend who travels to Haiti and brings me back Cubans and Dominicans all the time, everything from small cigarillos to Cuban stogies in a variety of brands. I think he said last time he was buying the Cubans there for $4. Because I am ignorant, I can simply put them in Ziplocks and in a special compartment in the fridge door until I want one. I don't taste the difference from a humidor.

The same friend also brings me Haitian five-star Barbancourt Rhum, a very fine drink. I especially recommend the Barbancourt Pango, which contains mango and pineapple juice. Very nice. These rhums are also available in certain liquor stores in select areas of the U.S. but nowhere near where I live.

Either the cigars and the rhum are nice together, or I just don't know any better.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Mar 14, 2014)

I smoked regular cigarettes for almost 40 years (was up to 2 1/2 packs a day) and a couple of years ago I broke both my feet so I couldn't get to the deck (we didn't smoke in the new house we bought ) I switched to electronic cigarettes. I have gone from .24 mg of nicotine to .12 and feel tons better. My husband also smokes ecigs but occasionally smokes cigars out on the deck with a glass of wine. He enjoys the Romeo Y Julieta ones and a few others. We also have a hookah that we use in the summer out on the deck. I haven't really enjoyed the hookah as much as I thought I would but I think it's because I haven't figured out how to get a good draw from it. But with the hookah I enjoy the fruity flavors. 


"Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever." - Aristophanes


----------



## REDRUM (Aug 14, 2015)

Resuscitating an old thread ... my GF and I are planning a trip to Cuba later in the year and I am really interested in checking out tobacco plantations and cigar manufacturing there.
I don't have much experience with cigars (except very very occasionally), I used to smoke cigarettes but gave up ages ago.
For anyone who knows their cigars, or who has spent time in Cuba, are there any must-sees or specific brands I should be looking out for? Planning on spending time in Havana, Pinar del Rio, and .. um .. some other places that we haven't decided on yet.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 14, 2015)

REDRUM said:


> Resuscitating an old thread ... my GF and I are planning a trip to Cuba later in the year and I am really interested in checking out tobacco plantations and cigar manufacturing there.
> I don't have much experience with cigars (except very very occasionally), I used to smoke cigarettes but gave up ages ago.
> For anyone who knows their cigars, or who has spent time in Cuba, are there any must-sees or specific brands I should be looking out for? Planning on spending time in Havana, Pinar del Rio, and .. um .. some other places that we haven't decided on yet.


 
I was in Havana several years ago (don't ask). The absolute best (for what I like) is a Cohiba Robusto. I smoked one every night when I was down there, Smooth, Rich, and wonderful!! There is no substitute! 

I saw them while I was on vacation in Cananda. They were all dried out and going for $35 a piece. In Havana, they were perfectly cared for and cost $7. $35 was too rich for my blood!


----------



## REDRUM (Aug 15, 2015)

Great - thanks for that John! I think I'm interested more in the process than actually smoking them but hey, when in Rome... I will look out for the Cohibas.

Gotta fly across the Pacific, trying to work out whether to spend a little bit of time in Costa Rica or Chile on the way over (or on the way back) - the wine-lover in me says Chile- and I'm really excited to see the Atacama Desert & the Andes - but I have heard nothing but good things about Costa Rica. Does anyone have any tips / suggestions?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 15, 2015)

We get together with just the guys from our Gourmet Dinner group about once a year for a "gentlemen's afternoon" of fine cigars, brandy, cognac and of course I bring a few bottles of port. We sit on the back portal and look out at this view. Sometimes we go crazy and break out the "Potato Gun" LOL Life is good.


----------



## REDRUM (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow, what a view!!! New Mexico? Are there many vineyards in your 'hood?


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 15, 2015)

Potato gun, now your speaking my language. BTW, that is one beautiful view!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 16, 2015)

Yea, those are the Sangre de Christo mountains. Elevation almost 13,000 ft and home to the Sante fe ski area. New Mexico is actually the oldest grape growing region in the US. The Spanish Conquistadors brought grape cuttings way back in the 1600's. The monks made the communion wine out of it. As for vineyards, the bulk of the acreage is way down South close to the border of Mexico. Probably close to 600 acres of vinifera are planted there. More and more acerage is being planted up North these days. Much cooler weather if you can find a good location as the Winters can be quite cold due to the high elevation.

Here is a link to all the Wineries in NM

Here is a link to the Vineyards in NM



REDRUM said:


> Wow, what a view!!! New Mexico? Are there many vineyards in your 'hood?


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 16, 2015)

UnQuarked - The Wine Room; someone has a good sense of humor!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 16, 2015)

Yea, a little "geek" humor!


----------



## JohnT (Aug 17, 2015)

ceeaton said:


> Potato gun, now your speaking my language. BTW, that is one beautiful view!


 

Never one to shy away from a tangent..

My older brother is a ME out of Steven's Tech. With his engineering background, he is a dangerous man. One day, I bet him 2 cases of beer that he could not get a potato to break the sound barrier. He took up the challenge and called me (2 weeks later) to his house saying "bring the beer".

He built a potato cannon to end all potato cannons. It had a 10 foot barrel and a 5 foot breach. Powered by a new compressor up to 150 psi, you could hear the distinct "crack" after he set it off. 

The target was a sheet of exterior grapes 5/8" plywood positioned about 200 feet away. When that potato hit that target, all that could be seen is a big cloud of disintegrated spud. The target had a perfect hole punched out of it. I remembering yelling out "*Santa Maria!*" when this thing was fired.

The beer I gave him (a summer blond by a local micro brewery) cost WAY less then the hardware he had to purchase. No matter, the honor was his and he now has something very cool to bring out at family gatherings.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 17, 2015)

Off topic but………







Super Spud Gun


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 17, 2015)

Probably have to shoot them big 'ol Idaho spuds or you'll void the warranty.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 20, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Off topic but………
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
forget about breaking the sound barrier. This one sends 'em into orbit.


----------



## REDRUM (Sep 3, 2015)

To get in the spirit of my upcoming trip to Cuba I bought a Romeo y Julieta No.3 and smoked it this morning. I have tried cigars in the past (usually while drinking) and found them reasonably enjoyable but this is the first time I've just sat down on my own and smoked a whole one.

Currently lying on my couch feeling sick as a dog and regretting it. Lesson learned. I think I'll stick to the rum...

(and no, I didn't inhale)


----------



## BeginnerMark (Sep 3, 2015)

Wow I have Romeo juliets and montichristos and that never happened to me... Best thing to do to avoid this is drink a lot of fluids and also eat before smoking. Trust me! This is a classic case of nicotine overdose lol... Happened to me once while smoking hookah seriously drink and eat [emoji108]


----------



## REDRUM (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah - thought I'd be fine with the nicotine as I am an ex-cigarette smoker.
NOOOOOPE. Empty stomach=poor move.


----------

